# Plastisol transfer paper



## coolfishamit (Dec 23, 2008)

Hi 

I'm about to install a small unit for producing t-shirts for the campus students in my institute. I will be using heat transfers and plastisol transfers both. In India, the market for customized t-shirts is not so developed. Infact there are hardly any companies where we can outsource our plastisol transfers. So the only option left to me is - buy transfer paper for plastisols and get an image screenprinted on it ( as local t-shirt manufacturers only have screen printing equipment and not the plastisol paper, which I have to buy from anothe place)

1.How is the cost of this paper compared to inkjet heat transfer paper for direct heat transfer process ? As a thumb rule, I have found that prices here in India are somewhat proportional to prices in US. 

2.Are we done after simply screenprinting on the transfer paper ? I have read somewhere that we need to apply some adhesive also. 

Thanks a lot in advance for your help.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Plastisol transfer paper cost 10 cents or less each. So the cost is 1/5 or less the cost of inkjet transfer paper. One source over here is www.acetransco.com . 

Here is a tutorial on how they are printed: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-articles/t14049.html and U.S. Screen Print & Inkjet Technology | Making Plastisol Heat Transfers


----------

